
ClintonCircle / DNC - koolba
https://clinton.media.mit.edu/dnc
======
elihu
Here's the discussion on this from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822032)

------
pastProlog
Putting aside who is better, Trump or Clinton - Clinton and the DNC
establishment support National Security Letters, NSA spying, PRISM, Echelon,
the idea that if you're not doing anything wrong, you have no expectation of
privacy. On a more positive side, some of them believe in FOIA and government
transparency.

Yet they don't believe what is good for the goose is good for the gander.
Clinton made sure _her_ e-mails were on a private server, immune from FOIA and
subpoenas. What hypocrisy.

Their fight against the spread of encryption and security so that they could
spy on everyone is what helped lead to the possibility of this leak happening.
They have been hoisted by their own petard, and it is glorious to see.

~~~
krapp
>Clinton and the DNC establishment support National Security Letters, NSA
spying, PRISM, Echelon, the idea that if you're not doing anything wrong, you
have no expectation of privacy.

Clinton, the DNC establishment _and_ the Republican establishment support
these things, and have for a long time. Don't forget it was Dick Cheney who
tried to convince Americans to accept the "new normal" of the war on terror
and attacks on civil liberties being necessary after 9/11.

Schadenfreude's fun and all but I'm not going to feel any better with Trump in
charge of the kill list than Clinton.

------
swampthinker
Reading through these emails, I can't help but draw the parallels between
startups and politics. Emails from Mary Bonner included prospecting, getting
ripped off, and PR drama are so reminiscent of emails I've seen.

------
sleavey
"Collecting metadata..." is all I see, possibly due to Firefox's tracking
protection. The source contains a lot more information - apparently this is
something to do with Wikileaks. Also some minified Javascript.

What am I missing?

~~~
notatoad
it's an interactive graph of all the clinton emails

------
mwfunk
I wonder if the hacked email dumps have actually helped Clinton at this point.
Unless the goal was to pull back the curtain and reveal that they're all a
bunch of...thoughtful, informed, intelligent, passionate, articulate,
ambitious professionals struggling with how to do the right thing while
playing just enough politics and marketing to get elected. Sadly that actually
does seem to turn off some voters, but likely only the ones who've made their
minds up years ago anyway.

~~~
gragas
>thoughtful, informed, intelligent, passionate, articulate, ambitious
professionals struggling with how to do the right thing while playing just
enough politics and marketing to get elected.

These are people who took out fakes craigslist ads in someone else's name.
People who wished that mass-shooters were white before the news broke. People
who paid off journalists to get debate questions. People who accept large sums
of money from Saudi Arabia and Qatar, while days earlier acknowledging that
they fund terrorism and ISIS. People who deliberately withhold emails from the
FBI. People who were openly against gay marriage and for the war in Iraq ten
years ago. People who acknowledge the shadiness of using private emails and
talk about "cleaning it up".

The emails only show corruption, deceit, and a disregard for the law and the
American people.

------
jwcrux
Nice! I actually did something similar [1], just haven't gotten around to
adding the Podesta emails.

[1] [http://jordan-wright.com/blog/post/2016-10-12-mapping-the-
cl...](http://jordan-wright.com/blog/post/2016-10-12-mapping-the-clinton-
emails/)

------
alphapapa
What's up with this invisible-UI design paradigm? The "lookup contacts" search
box and the slider controls on the left are at _20% opacity_ (i.e. 80%
invisible) until you mouseover them. Good grief.

------
coherentpony
I have no idea how to use this.

------
fpaboim
I like the graph, what's it made with, d3?

